# Ultimate Leopard Gecko anti-impaction Solution!



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol.. ok maybe a little over dramatic with the title... but anyhoo I wanted to make a better use of the vertical space I had in my leo vivs (as pretty much all of mine seem to think they are arboreal..) plus I HATE kitchen roll as its hideous and not at all similar to their natural habitat... but I will never risk impaction - SO I decided to make a fake rock background to give them better use of the height of the viv (Not to mention look better! Lol)

Here is how the viv looked before hand - kitchen roll substrate, three moist hides (this is an old pic and missing those out..but they are basically just three cricket boxes with moss in them..) and some cork bark and sticks and non-deserty plants etc..









STEP ONE - are you absolutely, positively, completely certain that you have a hoover?!?!?!?!?!

STEP TWO - Get a shed load of polystyrene sheets and toothpicks - create three layer background or whatever you like (hoover will DEFINITELY be needed here) I made two hides at either end that can hold a cricket box (to make two moist hides!) - these can be accessed from the sides. I then glued all the bits together with epoxy resin.









STEP THREE - Grout. Lots of it. First layer needs to be really runny to get in all the cracks. Leave to dry for 24 hours.









STEP FOUR - Next layer of grout. I put some black acrylic in it so i can tell where ive grouted before - this layer is thicker. Leave for 24 hours.









STEP FIVE - Next layer of grout (see a pattern emerging here?) this time i added red acrylic to see where ive grouted before.. but also partly for my own amusement. Leave for 24 hours.









STEP SIX - Final layer of grout! Hurrah! (this time yellow.. hehe) Leave for 24 hours.









STEP SEVEN - Paint in a fairly dark red colour, then cover in PVA glue and sand (do two layers of this! leaving it to dry each time) then put glue on top again to avoid ANY risk of impaction :2thumb: i also glue&sanded the bases on two of the fake cacti i have so they blend in better.









STEP EIGHT - Glue on real air plants and put the water dish/food dish/calcium dish and fake cacti on wherever you fancy. Also put two moist hide/cricket tubs in each end (make sure the leo's dont sneak down the sides by packing it out with kitchen roll around the cricket boxes)









STEP NINE - Acquire decent camera for xmas, and take pics for you lot :2thumb:


































Upon trying to get it in the viv, I found out that (even though I left an inch space around each side including the height..) the background is too tall!! So I cut the top off, ive not decided whether to just leave it off or leave it just left on top as it is now.. Lol... 

The viv is heated from overhead by a ceramic bulb and a normal bulb additionally during the day.

Anything ive left out or any questions/constructive criticisms please feel free!


----------



## Daniel87 (Dec 10, 2008)

thats awsome but how u clean out that hide at bottom layer? does the hole thing come out easy?


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats awsome, I think they like it :flrt:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks really good, I wish I could do this but Im afraid I fail when using polystyrene to make anything :bash:

Even the hard stuff I have trouble with :whistling2:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

That... is.... AWESOME!! 

Well Done! :no1::mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

cheers guys, it is remarkably easy to clean (as the surface they poo on is PVA covered so you just wipe the poo off and use beaclean!)

and yes the hides pull out very easily :lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

That is f:censor: brilliant!

One question though, Isn't PVA glue harmful to them?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> That is f:censor: brilliant!
> 
> One question though, Isn't PVA glue harmful to them?



if its suitable for kids its suitable for reps : victory:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

LOL I want one. You have inspired me to make 1 !!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> LOL I want one. You have inspired me to make 1 !!!!



haha ace! i have two boys in two (separate!) 2ft vivs, i feel sorry for them so im making them one each now too... lol


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you not using a heatmat at all? 
I would love to do something like this but I was advised to keep a section of the floor without polystyrene so that I can add a heatmat there.
J


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Are you not using a heatmat at all?
> I would love to do something like this but I was advised to keep a section of the floor without polystyrene so that I can add a heatmat there.
> J



aah i was waiting for that question to come up! originally i had a go at making the bottom very thin and having the heatmat underneath... but it just didnt put enough heat through and i was worrying about the glass or the polystyrene cracking! so i now heat with an overhead ceramic bulb and a warm light bulb during the day (ceramic does the heating at night) 

ive measured the 'floor' on all three levels in the viv, the hot end ranges from 90F on the top level, to 87 on the bottom level (and is 86 in the warm hide which is good) and the cold end is in the high 70's on all levels. 

To be fair i was worried about not using a heat mat.. but in the wild they have sun beating down on the ground and thats where they get the heat to their bellies from - and ive had no problems as of yet. the floor gets to the same temperature it was at when i had a heat mat so should be OK!

thanks for bringing it up though... it was my biggest worry with this design!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Aye, it is my biggest worry about creating one to. Yours is the closest to the one I have pictured in my mind, its lovely.

In the wild the ground will take a long time to cool down so once warmed up in the mid-day sun, the leo can sit on warm rocks to digest their food without being worried about too much UV/direct heat.
With a polystyrene design, the leo may try to bask on the hot surfaces but then find they cool down too quickly as they absorb all the heat. Or if they bask during the day, become too exposed to UV and cause other problems.

I would love to know more about this problem if you get a change to expiriement. 
1) How hot do the surfaces get, in the direct light and shade at peak?
2) How hot does the atmosphere get in the direct light and shade at peak?
3) Same again, but at night.
4) How long does it take for the polystyrene to cool down to 26C after the light turns off?

Joe


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Make them and sell them! You will make a fortune


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Aye, it is my biggest worry about creating one to. Yours is the closest to the one I have pictured in my mind, its lovely.
> 
> In the wild the ground will take a long time to cool down so once warmed up in the mid-day sun, the leo can sit on warm rocks to digest their food without being worried about too much UV/direct heat.
> With a polystyrene design, the leo may try to bask on the hot surfaces but then find they cool down too quickly as they absorb all the heat. Or if they bask during the day, become too exposed to UV and cause other problems.
> ...



There is no problem with worrying that the surface will cool down to quickly because there is a ceramic bulb on at night - this keeps the floor surface to (lets say) 88 hot end, high 70's cold end even at night. 

In answer to your questions specifically

1) the very hottest surface in the middle of the day gets to 90F (give or take one degree due to the stat..) In shade, the coldest part of the hot end is 86F. The cool end seems to stay high 70's regardless of positioning. 
2) Air temperature above the surface is pretty much exactly the same reading as the surface itself - i.e. the hottest surface is 90F, the air above it is 88F. The coldest surface is 78, the air above it is 78.
3) as above for night, occasionally with a non significant night time drop (no more than 3 degrees F)
4) The rock layer does not cool down as i have constant heat on the surface. The leo's are of course more active at night but ive been home all day today and its nice to see they are still all thermoregulating even during the day (two of them occasionally swap beween the warm and cold hides, whereas one is compeletely asleep in the middle layer lol...)

they are all nice bright colours and as far as im aware the temps couldnt be more perfect for them... (and i dont have any UV in my viv so there is no risk of damaging exposure even if they come out during the day!) am i missing anything? : victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Make them and sell them! You will make a fortune



the time they take to make is waaaaaaay too long! in order to make a profit id have to give up uni and my job lol!! 

everyone should give them a go - i think the total cost of this was about a tenner (most of my shopping was done at the pound shop lol) its well worth a try!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

just decided to start doing one sometime this week, woll go 2 pundland etc to get things. good thing my gf is good at art lol. look in my images and see what she made for her gcse cw when she was doing her gcse's ! or ill just post it in a min lol


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

here it is. made completely from cardboard (and a bit of newspaper) click it to make it better


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG that's immensly amazing!!!!!


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a cracking job hun :2thumb: But I dont wont to sound like a noob but how did you cut the stuff as it looks brill. I can not work out how you get it to look the way it dose ie standing out.

Sorry but as you can tell not used this stuff befor and Think I would like to give it ago:lol2:


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Very kewl looking, hmm they do like climbing to lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> here it is. made completely from cardboard (and a bit of newspaper) click it to make it better


lol thats epic!! she should be handy to have around if you decide to make one of these 



toxic said:


> That is a cracking job hun :2thumb: But I dont wont to sound like a noob but how did you cut the stuff as it looks brill. I can not work out how you get it to look the way it dose ie standing out.
> 
> Sorry but as you can tell not used this stuff befor and Think I would like to give it ago:lol2:


hehe no worries, sorry i want more clear in the description! Its just expanded polystyrene which you cut with a stanley knife and sand down with sandpaper. its all held together with toothpicks and glue - but is made strong and like rock with the grout! :2thumb:




malthereplover said:


> Very kewl looking, hmm they do like climbing to lol


lol i know.... little buggers! in their old viv there was sooo many times when id SH*T myself thinking WHERE IS ONE!?!?! only to find them up on the stick or something (who said leo's are non arboreal??)


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lil i just started making my own, going really well atm. made the base and just need to glue now, then 2morrow give another layer, and then another layer with sand :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> lil i just started making my own, going really well atm. made the base and just need to glue now, then 2morrow give another layer, and then another layer with sand :lol2:


lol ace! i just made the polystyrene bits for my two 2ft vivs, will be a while till they are ready as nowhere is open to buy grout for ages lol!

post pics when youve done yours : victory:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is absoululy brilliant....


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i will lol im doing paper mache (spelling) for mine, just finished the first layer:2thumb: made it 3 floored (ground, middle and top) if you want i can post pics now


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds great! i would still use grout over the top as this makes it 'rock like' and water (more like poo..) resistant  lol! 

pics would be ace :flrt:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry, i was going to but then couldnt find the bloody memory stick that the memory card goes into, will DEFFINATELY get pics tomorrow of 2nd layer :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol ace - everywhere is still closed so i cant get any grout 

*sad*

will be late next week when i have the boys vivs finished (however i really should start revising soon... i have two pretty important uni exams in 20 days time... lol!)


----------



## adam betts (May 23, 2006)

wow thats fantastic


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

fankoo :notworthy:


----------



## Seth (Oct 9, 2007)

When your leo goes poo does it stain the fake rock? I built one awhile ago but for a beardy and once it pooed on it and it was a pain to get completely clean even with water sprayed on it and scrubbing hard.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

this is an absolute amazing rock feature and i love your heating idea. what wattage ceramic are you using?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Seth said:


> When your leo goes poo does it stain the fake rock? I built one awhile ago but for a beardy and once it pooed on it and it was a pain to get completely clean even with water sprayed on it and scrubbing hard.



Well i put the PVA on in the hope that i could wipe it clean with beaclean etc.. however im gonna be honest with you - im the luckyest person in the world as all three of them poo in the inch gap at the front of the fake rock part!!! (so all i have to clean is a tiny bit of glass!) ah how i love them...

if one of them DOES poo on the rock, i shall let you know! lol! 




zemon said:


> this is an absolute amazing rock feature and i love your heating idea. what wattage ceramic are you using?


thankies, i am using a 60W ceramic bulb and just a sun glo bulb as a 'spot' during the day if you like (both are statted) but i think i may up the wattage of the ceramic as im not quite getting the temps i want at night due to this latest week of cold weather lol..


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a fantastic background ...!:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ta :blush:

im finishing the boy's backgrounds as we speak! ill have pics up tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

well I stuck mine together this morning and it's looking good so far. Thank you so much for the amazing instructions; I've really struggled to find a good way of improving Sebastian's vivarium.

I was using slate previously so I have designed the base layer to have a heat mat sat on top of the polystyrene with a thin piece of slate on top of the basking area. I'm using a wooden viv, which has caused some limitations, one of which is the inability to use a lamp as you have done but I'm confident that this design will work well and still look good.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> well I stuck mine together this morning and it's looking good so far. Thank you so much for the amazing instructions; I've really struggled to find a good way of improving Sebastian's vivarium.
> 
> I was using slate previously so I have designed the base layer to have a heat mat sat on top of the polystyrene with a thin piece of slate on top of the basking area. I'm using a wooden viv, which has caused some limitations, one of which is the inability to use a lamp as you have done but I'm confident that this design will work well and still look good.



sounds perfect! cant wait to see pics :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Seth said:


> When your leo goes poo does it stain the fake rock? I built one awhile ago but for a beardy and once it pooed on it and it was a pain to get completely clean even with water sprayed on it and scrubbing hard.



right i can finally answer you!! of them has finally shat on the rock part.. lol.. it doesnt stain it at all - clean it up, spray with beaclean, it looks dark for an hour or so while it dries but now i cant actually see any mark at all :2thumb:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> the time they take to make is waaaaaaay too long! in order to make a profit id have to give up uni and my job lol!!
> 
> everyone should give them a go - i think the total cost of this was about a tenner (most of my shopping was done at the pound shop lol) its well worth a try!



what did u buy at the pound shop. as im going to make a background from my bearded dragon as his is just plain white.. it looks well boring lol.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> what did u buy at the pound shop. as im going to make a background from my bearded dragon as his is just plain white.. it looks well boring lol.



i got all the grout from the pound shop, and also the acrylic paint to colour the grout. whole lot cost me £5 for the whole build (one quid per tub of grout powder! hurrah!)


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i know everyones already said it, but it is AWESOME!!!!
i am on a mission.......


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> i know everyones already said it, but it is AWESOME!!!!
> i am on a mission.......



hehe pics when you do!! :2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> hehe pics when you do!! :2thumb:


errrr, maybe not! i dont think mine will look like that lol!
i will bloody well give it a try though! how long did it take? sorry someones prob already asked that!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> errrr, maybe not! i dont think mine will look like that lol!
> i will bloody well give it a try though! how long did it take? sorry someones prob already asked that!



lol honestly it doesnt require any special skills.. ive got as much talent as a five year old with finger paints.

Because you have to wait 24 hours for the grout to dry, it took i think exactly 7 days from start to finish (so long as you have all the equipment beforehand lol!)


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

looks awesum hun. u did a great job on that and ur leos look well happy. hope mine when finished will make my beardies as happy as your look


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Stupid question but where's the best place to get the polystyrene to do this?

Awesome décor by the way, I think you've inspired everyone to have a go!


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry another q, what do you use to cover your viv?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I said earlier - i got the polystyrene sheets from eBay, and you cover it with grout, pva and sand...


----------



## loulovespat (Jan 12, 2009)

what grout did you use??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

loulovespat said:


> what grout did you use??


cheapest!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think it looks absolutly fantastic.


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope to make one of these someday loL! But I don't think it will ever look as nice as yours


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a few quick questions

1. How big was that tank?
2. Can the two hides at the bottom be removed or did you build them right into the background?
3. Did you attach the plants with glue or anything or are they just placed?

thanks I want to make one of these so i'm trying to plan it! ^^


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Painted Arrows said:


> I have a few quick questions
> 
> 1. How big was that tank?
> 2. Can the two hides at the bottom be removed or did you build them right into the background?
> ...



Cheers hun, this one is 3ft by just under 2ft deep by just under 2ft tall - god knows who made it to those measurements but you know.. lol.
The two hides at the bottom are fixed into the background, if i want to reach into them i have to remove the entire background (which isnt too much hassle) 
The plants are attached with aquarium sealant : victory:


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pritc those look fantastic!! :no1:


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry the last post had no description:blush:
This is my attempt.
No background I am still going to use my (expensive) cork background.
I just want to add more floor area to allow my Leopard Gecko's to get a bit of exercise.
Added two layers of grout so far (Two more to go) then the PVA and sand layers

Wayne


pritc said:


>


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

dont laugh at how crap it is :bash:


how did you two makes your edges so smooth? I cant seem to do it!


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

AWW i really love this idea and am going to brave makeing one soon..=]

what type of grout do you use please...=]

thanks ad.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Esfa said:


> dont laugh at how crap it is :bash:
> 
> 
> how did you two makes your edges so smooth? I cant seem to do it!


that looks really great!!! i just used sandpaper to make the edges smooth, and used lots of layers of thin grout painted on to be nice and smooth 



frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad said:


> AWW i really love this idea and am going to brave makeing one soon..=]
> 
> what type of grout do you use please...=]
> 
> thanks ad.


cheers hun, i just use the cheapest powder grout that you mix up yourself


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

you have done an amazing job  when i get my viv made you have inspired me to make one of my own


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome well i shall travel to bnq then an pick some up...ive dipped my toes into dartfrog setups an masterd them but this would be something of a task to undertake =]

thanks for the reply =]


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I have finally finished my fake rock builds:2thumb:
A big thank you goes to Chondro13:no1: for inspiring me with the idea.
Polystyrene/4 layers of grout/2 layers of sand & PVA and finally a layer of PVA to seal it.
Total cost £12!!:gasp:
I will leave it one more day for the PVA to fully harden before I introduce it into my vivarium but I will post pictures.
Incase anyone is wondering the hole on the right hand level is a entrance to a snake hide that they use as a moist hide.(I could not bring myself to take it off them,they use it all the time:blush


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

looking fantastic!! :no1: aww your leos will love you for it :flrt:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hes mine


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

*got me thinking...*

after reading this thread...

got me thinking.... would it be safe to just make a floor for my viv this way? by that i mean with me using a heat mat (under tank as its glass)

please give me a bit of info on this, cos it would look better then tiles and will be safer then sand


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ansell1991 said:


> after reading this thread...
> 
> got me thinking.... would it be safe to just make a floor for my viv this way? by that i mean with me using a heat mat (under tank as its glass)
> 
> please give me a bit of info on this, cos it would look better then tiles and will be safer then sand



Hi hun, yes it would be safe to make just the floor this way BUT the heat from a heat mat will not penetrate polystyrene, have a look at this thread:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/235934-leopard-gecko-desert-rock-build.html
this is how i made poly backgrounds suitable for use with a heat mat and still looking pretty - hope that helps!


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers, will help alot, at stage of making my viv up now  looking for a good and safe sub for it, and mopst safe dont look very nice


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i finished mine! 





































Bit different to yours, mine is completely grouted in! looks awesome and is so easy to clean! thanks! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow what you've created is absolutely amazing! i attempted to make some hides a few months ago but they didnt come out too well and i didnt want to chance putting them in with my beautiful babies so my idea got left by the wayside. Have you considered making some to sell? i would happily pay for someone to make me something as amazing as this!


----------



## Bam-Bam (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration!

I finished Phase I of "Gecko Towers" this afternoon. Hoover is definitely a requirement!

Ready for grouting and then sanding...


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Yet again, another stunning viv chondro.....Love your work... 

Getting a royal in the next week or so, got any ideas for what I could do for a naturalistic viv for it? Not getting a lot of response from other people just stick him in a tub....lol

Cheers....


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jinja said:


> Yet again, another stunning viv chondro.....Love your work...
> 
> Getting a royal in the next week or so, got any ideas for what I could do for a naturalistic viv for it? Not getting a lot of response from other people just stick him in a tub....lol
> 
> Cheers....



Am i right in thinking royals live in long grass - not particularly humid? why not make a fake rock backdrop with a shelf for your viv, and have 'tree' like plants in something like the 'plains' of america etc? 

Im planning this for my hognose : victory:


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

that background is awesome 

how do you think I should go about making one for my corn ?

if I'm right, they come from the rain forest ??

would be abit difficult to make a bark-like one lol

so I was thinking maybe some grey acrylic and some black to bring out some detail and some white to highlight... giving like a rocky look

but I dunno...
what do you think??

thanks,
Peter : victory:


EDIT:
the viv I'm making it for will soon house my hognose I'm getting... and my corn will be moved into a bigger viv... so it will have to suit a hoggies needs too.

I'm not quite sure hoggies climb? so I dunno about the multiple levels...


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Am i right in thinking royals live in long grass - not particularly humid? why not make a fake rock backdrop with a shelf for your viv, and have 'tree' like plants in something like the 'plains' of america etc?
> 
> Im planning this for my hognose : victory:


I think royals come from Africa don't they? Not 100%...Definitely spot on with the humidity, they only need 50-60% iirc.

Think I'll search around for some habitat pics for them. Will start a thread when I start the project. Good thing is I can keep it in a tub while I do it.... :2thumb:

Looking forward to your next landscape :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckos (Feb 20, 2009)

what type of grout did you use to make this as there are many types of grout


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

pritc said:


>


That's ideal for what I would want when I get my snake. I have a couple of Exo Terra vivs and don't want to do a fresh build when I have to upgrade to the larger one. I can create something like this and place them at either side of the small viv with a few hides and other bits in the middle and then just move them out to the larger viv once I decide to upgrade. Saves having to rebuild an entire floor.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

PMatth3ws said:


> that background is awesome
> 
> how do you think I should go about making one for my corn ?
> 
> ...


Hoggies dont climb but they would use extra floorspace, youd have to make a 'slanting ramp' up to the second level for them  thats my plan anyway lol!

as for making these for a humid environment, youll need to seal it with epoxy resin or V8 pond sealant, and then you can put bark etc on top to look nice - have a look at my dart frog viv for ideas on how to make water features or backgrounds for a humid environment : victory:



Jinja said:


> I think royals come from Africa don't they? Not 100%...Definitely spot on with the humidity, they only need 50-60% iirc.
> 
> Think I'll search around for some habitat pics for them. Will start a thread when I start the project. Good thing is I can keep it in a tub while I do it.... :2thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to your next landscape :mf_dribble:


Africa... America... same thing.. its not like i have an A level in geology or anything... :shock: :blush:

Either way a rocky/long grassy environment would be most natural LOL!! Keep me updated with some ideas and ill try to lend a hand with the design and building :2thumb:



geckos said:


> what type of grout did you use to make this as there are many types of grout


ive answered this soooooooo many times on this thread lol...

ANY grout will do as its gonna get sealed anyway! buy it from anywhere... cheapest will do JUST fine : victory:


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally got around to take a photo of my build in the vivarium:blush:
They now have loads more hiding places and levels to explore:2thumb:


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Settling in to their new surroundings already!!:flrt:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Awwww bless, they look very impressed lol! fantastic work there! : victory:


----------



## ruthntrace (Mar 14, 2009)

*Very, very inspiring*

I was in the Lizard Lounge this morning and Lester showed me this posting. 
1. They are such lovely guys that they just want the best for the animals they sell that they'll show us stuff that loses them sales! How much money have us enthusiasts spent on over-expensive stuff from money-grabbing pet shops out to make whatever they can out of us? Get down to the Lizard Lounge in Sheffield if you want to talk to people who know and love reptiles!!
2. I came home and joined the forum - just in case there's any other gems to pick up!
3. I'm now on the hunt for any bits of polystyrene that I can lay my hands on. We've tried paper towel (soggy for fat-tails), sand (too one dimensional) and the very expensive zoo-med excavator sand - which to be fair was very mouldable but not good for retreiving hides buried inside (which contained poo). This is a fabulous solution - thanks for taking the time to share it on the forum. :no1:
4. In January 2008 we didn't own a single reptile. We now own 19 lizards spanning 6 different species. Our 1st 3 baby beardies hatched this week - we got their Mum from the Lizard Lounge. She was dumped and the lads at the Lizard Lounge took her in. We were really pleased to give her a permanent loving home just before Christmas and decided to call her Mary. Little did we know she was gravid. She layed 13 eggs on Christams eve whilst havin a cuddle! You couldn't make it up! She is the most beautiful golden colour. Other than the ones we are giving to friends, all her babies will be at the Lizard Lounge - go and check them out!


----------



## daveb82 (Mar 16, 2009)

After finding this page I was inspired to try and make one myself. I honestly did not thing it would sand and turn out as good as it did. To hold it together I used toothpicks and doweling. The bottom level is cut out because that is where the underpad heater will be going. So far I have just grouted the two hide boxes (they are removable for cleaning) I will be finishing it through the next couple weeks.

P.S. If you wondering why it looks cracked in the middle of the second level its because my wife's cat decided to pounce it when I got more toothpicks. (took a while to put it back and reinforce it)


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks well cool, ive not tried the whole sand thing because im afraid of it being a bit 'scratchy', is it?


----------



## daveb82 (Mar 16, 2009)

Got the first layer of grout done. lol not gonna lie it sucked. took over two hours. I was being gentle to make sure it did not come apart. I am hoping once it drys I can do the next layer of grout a little quicker (hoping it will be a little more stronger) It looks great so far. I will add one more pic when finished.


----------



## reptileMommy (Jan 2, 2014)

*I love this so much!*

What's a hoover and a grout tho?


----------

